# What's up, Asheville?



## teeth (Nov 23, 2010)

Hoping to find radical people and possible squats in Asheville, NC. I'm not there now but am heading that way and have some sort of delusions that it's going to be the time of my fucking life. Possible? Anyone there currently squatting and/or scoping out potential squats? Sweet! See you there.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 23, 2010)

yer gonna freeze yo ass off...... ask how to get to the river arts area....theres some old brick warehouses down there by the tracks.... evrybody knows about em so you aint gonna have it to yerself... i doubt the "blue house" is still an option .....asheville is kinda weird.....lots of "radical" people tho...hopefully you can hook up wit some who let you stay inside.....wow this was not much help at all huh?


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 23, 2010)

i find the people there a bit burnt out on traveling kids..but i was only there 3 days


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah they are..... but i imagine if your not a drunk idiot like myself and are more of a laid back positive hippyish type they might be a little nicer....watch the cops there too...they arent that bad but they LOVE writin tickets


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 24, 2010)

the cops are REALLY bad in asheville, especially in the winter.


----------



## ksleet (Nov 24, 2010)

I was in Asheville for about two months this summer I must say we over stayed our welcome, don't try to fly a sign anywhere down town or if you do try it on your first day and maybe the "welcome to this place" luck will be on your side, and watch out for cops on bikes, segways, etc. I was there august through late september and yes, people are burnt out on travelers. I would try down in the river arts district like suggested, I heard the icehouse was squattable, but while we were there we were up in the "woods" at the tunnel road camp sites (if you have a tent this works, but watch out for mountain lions). The city isn't what it used to be atleast 4 years ago; don't squat in the building near the exxon and shell station near the bridge with the murals--we stayed there for about a week, and after we left there were atleast 3-4 women killed there and a total of 6 during our stay. Good luck and safe travels.

p.s. if the cops find your camp site they'll slash your tents and gear, 'especially in winter'.


----------



## teeth (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks folks, I'll be extra weary of cops (never a bad idea anyway) and make it over to the River Arts district. Hope y'all are keeping warm!


----------

